# Oriental Chicken Meatballs



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2004)

Another recipe from one of my cookbooks;  a holiday gift from me to you. 

Oriental Chicken Meatballs
There's this great restaurant just down the road a bit from my home.  They serve some fine food at this place.  One of my wifes favorite dishes served at this establishment is chicken meatballs.  They are good.  I've had them.  
 Well, to make a long story short, I had to try to make something similar at home.  The results of my efforts (and this is according to my wife, folks) are chicken meat balls of superior quality to the ones found at the restaurant.  These are especially good with pineapple sweet & sour sauce.
*
Ingredients:
1 large chicken breast
2 large chicken thighs
3 stalks celery
1/2 tsp. salt
1 clove garlic
1 tsp. onion powder
1 medium egg, lightly beaten
1/2 tsp. Accent 
Scant dash Chinese Five Spice Powder
1/8 tsp. Ginger

Skin and remove the chicken from the bones and either mince in food-processor, or run through a meat grinder.  Mince the garlic and add with the onion powder to the meat.  Finely chop the celery and add it to the chicken with the remaining ingredients.  Mix well.  
The trick to these meatballs is egg.  Lacking sufficient fat to hold them together, the protein rich egg white coats each morsel of meat, acting like the fat in a hamburger.  It binds them.
 Shape into 1 inch meatballs and gently sauté until lightly browned on all sides.  Serve with Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce, white rice and butter, and with steamed carrots.  Arrange artistically on dark plates and serve.
Makes approximately 24 meatballs.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 11, 2004)

along with those ingredients i add some sugar, corn starch, and a little water to make the chicken tender. the rest of the recipie sounds right.


----------



## Audeo (Dec 11, 2004)

Outstanding, Goodweed!  Thank you, sincerely, for such a wonderful gift!

Boy, am I EVER going to make these!!!!!


----------

